

Ask HN: PebbleTime epaper refresh rate improved? Or illusion due to animation? - shengyeong

So, I have an OCD itch of a question I could not get out of my head. Does the transition animation for Pebble Time looks smooth to you? Has the refresh rate of the colour epaper improved (I could not find any recently published specs on the colour epaper), or is it just an illusion from the cutesy transition animation? Either way, my curiosity is piqued to the max.
======
daenney
E-ink/e-paper displays can actually handle much higher refresh rates than what
you traditionally see on things like e-readers. They're usually just
programmed not to because it's not necessary to their function and it saves
battery even more.

There's been quite a few advances in the field which would probably allow for
higher refresh rates with less impact on the battery that would make things
like the platforms they show in the video's work just fine. I doubt you could
watch a movie or play a FPS on it though.

~~~
shengyeong
Owh, this is revelation! :) Is there any white paper on the epaper FPS?

